# Out with the old, in with the new!! Kubota RTV-900



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Out with the OLD.......











In with the NEW!!










A week ago I made a local Kuboda Dealer very happy, he also gave me a good deal.

replaced my old Grizzly 660 and JD lawn mower with a Kubota RTV-900 (really love it) and a SCAG Tiger Cat 48 inch lawn mower (cuts grass like you would not believe!)..

RTV-900- so far it hall's the load and has plenty of power. So far almost 9 hours of operation and barely used 2 gallons of fuel.

It's not fast, it won't jump logs, but it has power and can haul a large payload (which was important for me). It also can haul my two dog box and all my training stuff, which was tough with the Grizzly 660!!

The SCAG can mow more grass than my JD 970 with a 6 ft cutting mower in the same amount of time, my mowing time is cut darn near in half... Plus my old mower was in need of upgrading!

Instead of a new (used truck) I opted for this! The wife like the RTV-900, very easy to use!!


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Bryon,
Could you quote the factory rated pulling power? I'm looking but Polaris 800 only UTV i can find that will drag a 200 lb dog trailer around property.

Thanks,
Greg Lee


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

whew nice rigs....they say u cant hide money!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice score!

I would recommend a roof for the XUV. I got mine in the summer and liked the open air, but when winter hit, quickly got a roof and windshield. Taking the wind-chill factor out made a huge difference. Don't know how I got along without one, now that I'm used to it.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bryon,
> Could you quote the factory rated pulling power? I'm looking but Polaris 800 only UTV i can find that will drag a 200 lb dog trailer around property.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg Lee


I think the RTV has a towing capacity of 1500 lbs and payload of 500.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply/info. I need 2000 lb tow capability.

GL


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had my RTV 900 going on four years and absolutely LOVE it. I have plowed snow with it, run it in the St. Lawrence River during waterfowl season and just general all-around use. It's a tank and none compare...


----------

